# Norah's Lipstick?



## milk_tea (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey everyone! I just got finished watching Nick and Norah's infinite playlist!!
It is such a cute movie, everyone should watch it! Anyway on with the point. I'm dying to know what lipstick Kat Dennings is wearing in the movie (NORA)... omg i could stop staring at her lipstick!! She wears it all the time!! Any recs?? ANY BRAND! MAC NARS whatev! thank u!!!!!!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 4, 2008)

that seems like a different lipstick than the first picture... actually the last 2 pics look like different shades as well (or it could just have been smudged off in the last picture)

it also looks like it could be a stain


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 5, 2008)

For a similar look, try MAC l/p in Spice, MAC l/s in Retro. No gloss.


----------



## PixieVM (Oct 13, 2008)

I read on IMDB that it is Laura Mercier's lip stain in Mulberry...HTH!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 13, 2008)

the last photo looks like mac 3D l/s to me...


----------



## Hilly (Oct 13, 2008)

Her eyeliner is fierce in that movie.


----------

